# Another STC 1000 Wiring question



## Hoppers (7/1/15)

Good Morning Guys

So, I ordered my STC 1000 from Ebay, and what im assuming is a cheap copy turned up.

Now, im only looking at using this for heating in my HLT, So I can set and forget 

No instructions came, and I have searched and searched the net with no joy

Attached is a pic of the back of the unit, this is also a bit different to Standard STCs that I have found on line


Can someone help me with how to wire this up, or should I just buy another unit ???


Thanks in Advance

H


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (7/1/15)

Are you using an electric element in your HLT, if so what size is it?


----------



## barls (7/1/15)

Mate if you can't understan that diagram. Please seek some help wiring it up. 240v doesn't give many second chances. 
Also being five amp it may be near to useless as I know that my urn draws 8 amps


----------



## Hoppers (7/1/15)

its a 2200 Keg King heating element


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

2200w ÷ 240v = 9.1A

I reckon Barls has a valid point.


----------



## Hoppers (7/1/15)

Thanks guys, I will look out for another unit, one with instructions included !

And yes, Getting a electrician mate to wire it up


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (7/1/15)

Honestly find a sparky who likes beer and get him to wire up a correctly rated PID and SSR to run the element, that way your not relying on google to wire it up


----------



## michaeld16 (7/1/15)

You could still use the controller just have the relay on the controller energise a seperate relay for the element that way the 5amp limit on the controller will be ok, but yes as said pid is better and more accurate i have found and definateley get someone qualified the wire it up if you have the slightest doubt


----------



## Pokey (7/1/15)

I wouldn't rely on the internal relay to switch the power to your element, even if rated at 10 amps or greater. The cycling frequency will make it fail quickly.
As someone else mentioned use an external relay or preferably contactor.

From looking at the picture your electrician friend should be able to figure it out pretty easy.


----------



## Sambrew (7/1/15)

I got a great STC knock off from ebay for $15 running my lager fridge- no dramas.

Pretty easy to understand wiring and programming included. It does heating or Cooling.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/141209872944?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I have an STC running my Herms - this was a lot easier to program and wire than that. There is a youtube clip on the STC though that could get you out of trouble.


----------



## Sambrew (7/1/15)

Pokey said:


> I wouldn't rely on the internal relay to switch the power to your element, even if rated at 10 amps or greater. The cycling frequency will make it fail quickly.
> As someone else mentioned use an external relay or preferably contactor.
> 
> From looking at the picture your electrician friend should be able to figure it out pretty easy.


Haven't had a problem with mine. Running 2800watt element for two years. Just set your cycle delay to a higher number to avoid it turning on and off incessantly.


----------



## stux (7/1/15)

That's a single relay 5A unit. Not even remotely like an STC-1000

What's the temp differential setting on it? STC-1000's have 0.1C. I've seen some of the cheaper non STC-1000 types which are only 0.5


----------



## michaeld16 (7/1/15)

Stux said:


> That's a single relay 5A unit. Not even remotely like an STC-1000
> 
> What's the temp differential setting on it? STC-1000's have 0.1C. I've seen some of the cheaper non STC-1000 types which are only 0.5


Thats a good point too some of the cheap chinese controllers ive dealt with only go by whole degree and not point of, also without a manual changing simple parameters can be a nightmare


----------



## stux (7/1/15)

Anyway, if what you ordered was supposed to be an STC-1000, or a clone, then I'd be contacting the seller, but if what you recieved is what the listing was for, then caveat emptor I guess


----------



## Hoppers (7/1/15)

Thanks for the info, I have now ordered a 10 Amp one, and as stated, will be getting a mate to wire it all up.

Can someone suggest a link for a relay possibly from Jaycar? I just want to make his life easier !

The cheap chinese copy will be sent to the Odds bin


----------



## zooesk (7/1/15)

Do you have a slow cooker you could turn it into a sous vide with they unit??


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

Hoppers said:


> Thanks for the info, I have now ordered a 10 Amp one, and as stated, will be getting a mate to wire it all up.
> 
> Can someone suggest a link for a relay possibly from Jaycar? I just want to make his life easier !
> 
> The cheap chinese copy will be sent to the Odds bin


If you want to make his life easier I'd probably just stick to an STC1000, small jiffy box, a short extension lead cut in half and a terminal block. I used two STC's for both HLT and HERMS and never had an issue. They're now used for other purposes but still work fine. There's a heap of alternative designs in STC1000 threads if you feel inspired. My later ones use flush mount outlets, an IEC inlet and speaker wire connections for the sensor so all cables can be removed from the unit.


----------



## MartinOC (7/1/15)

Camo6 said:


> speaker wire connections for the sensor so all cables can be removed from the unit.


You mean RCA-type connectors?? Bingo! Me likey!

Cam, I think I want to bear your illegitimate love-child! :blink:


----------



## Camo6 (7/1/15)

Haha! Nothing that fancy Martin. Just the spring loaded terminals for figure 8 cable. But an RCA plug would be even better...

These are similar to what I use:


----------



## pcmfisher (8/1/15)

Stux said:


> That's a single relay 5A unit. Not even remotely like an STC-1000
> 
> What's the temp differential setting on it? STC-1000's have 0.1C. I've seen some of the cheaper non STC-1000 types which are only 0.5


Only 0.5 instead of 0.1. 
Who'd have thought?


----------



## stux (8/1/15)

pcmfisher said:


> Only 0.5 instead of 0.1.
> Who'd have thought?


A 0.5 differential ends up meaning a minimum fluctuation of 1C, rather than 0.2C


----------



## pcmfisher (9/1/15)

Stux said:


> A 0.5 differential ends up meaning a minimum fluctuation of 1C, rather than 0.2C


With and accuracy of +/-1deg....


----------

